# Simple fish recipe



## reelmello (Oct 31, 2007)

Take your filets and place them in aluminum foil with a small amount of butter, mayo, slat, pepper, a slice of tomato and a slice of onion. Close the foil lightly and place on a grill or in an oven 8-10 minutes.

The taste is amazing.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Dang.....I'm fresh out of slat! Just kidding...it sounds good (and easy). I'll give 'er a try. Thanks for posting, and WELCOME to the PFF!


----------

